# patch alum boat ??



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*patch alum boat ??*

got 2 dime size hole,s ta fix ,,, gimmie a fix ???


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Take it to a welder and have it fixed propper.*

It's hard to enjoy yourself when you keep looking over at that hole to see if it started leaking yet. .....Tightlines


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

Your right cause the last time I took her out me n a bud set up n started fishn prolly for 10 min or so the next thing i looked at the back of the boat n told him get you life jacket on cut the anchors n took off like a bat at hell had that 65 hrspwr wound out , right past the marine patrol just did make it to the landing , aint naver been that fraid in my life , i just new my cooler full of beer was gon b lost


----------



## srg205 (Aug 3, 2003)

fiberglass sheets and risin that should do it. but sand metal firstand put a sheet on both sides and fill the hole with risin


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

best way to fix it is to bring it to an aluminum welder and have him patch it up for ya... might cost a few extra bucks but you wont have to worry about it again...


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*yup*

think i gonna go with the welder , cause im gonna have a few kid,s on it this summer , and getting done once n for all n no more worries thanx


----------



## skunked (Jun 4, 2001)

I saw somewhere, cut a patch and rivit it on, use epoxy to fill the gaps. If I can remember where I saw the how-to I will tell you.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

I believe it was on here a while back


----------

